

Aussie hackers get Doom working on an ATM - nimrod_135
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2357536/aussie-hackers-get-doom-working-on-an-atm

======
cratermoon
They should replace the demons with pictures of bankers and financiers bailed
out by Bush. The final spider demon could be Hank Paulson. For every baddie
you kill, it deposits cash in your account. If you kill the final boss,
Paulson will personally write you a blank check drawn on the US Treasury.

